# Where have all the cyclists gone?



## Smokin Joe (22 Apr 2018)

Is it just in this part of the world, or has the increase in cycling we've seen over the past several years peaked and now started to drop? Since the backend of last year I've noticed that seeing a fellow rider, whether cycling myself or in the car is reverting back to a less that usual occurrence.

What's it like out in the world in general?


----------



## User33236 (22 Apr 2018)

Roads round here have been full of them over the past week to 10 days. I think the weather has been keeping a number off the roads, certainly round here.


----------



## roadrash (22 Apr 2018)

No shortage of cyclists round here


----------



## dave r (22 Apr 2018)

I've been out this morning and there were loads of people out pedalling. I don't see many when I'm out during the week, but I suspect most of them are at work then.


----------



## Drago (22 Apr 2018)

They're likely to be in Hospital if this Springs roadie roadcraft is anything to go by.


----------



## Brandane (22 Apr 2018)

Haven't you heard? Golf is the new cycling!

Actually, I might have made that up. TBH, I haven't noticed much of a change locally. Perhaps because of the climate, there never really were that many cyclists in the first place. On my recent trip to Lands End (on a motorbike) I did notice just how many more cyclists there were on the roads in the less cold, wet, and windy parts of the country.


----------



## night cycler (22 Apr 2018)

I'm not sure if you are asking the question based on how many *you *see in the areas you cycle in?

I see a lot more *when the weather is warm & sunny*, but I think you are referring to real cyclists


----------



## Venod (22 Apr 2018)

Plenty on the roads round here in Yorkshire, but I did my first bike orienteering event of the year yesterday and the number of entrants was well down.


----------



## Saluki (22 Apr 2018)

Lots around here. I saw a dozen or more when I was walking the hound this morning.


----------



## DCLane (22 Apr 2018)

Lots recently since the sun's come out, together with a normal Spring-related upturn in enquiries to my club.

They're out there, just been hibernating.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (22 Apr 2018)

Locally the villagers have arranged culls. Blunderbusses completely sold out in the nearby shops.


----------



## KenDave (22 Apr 2018)

I haven't noticed any reduction round my neck of the woods (South Lakeland / North Lancs). Even mid week in winter there were always quite a few around.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (22 Apr 2018)

Absolutely stacks of them out around our way today


----------



## night cycler (22 Apr 2018)

Some years ago while discussing the topic, my friend commented on it .

"Some people buy a bike, get wet twice and go up one hill and afterwards the bike gets put in the shed, never seeing the light of day again".

There are many variants of the cyclist.


----------



## ianrauk (22 Apr 2018)

More cyclists then I could count this morning in Kent. In the hundreds easy. Loads of solo and at least 3 clubs.


----------



## Alan O (22 Apr 2018)

I've been seeing lots of cyclists round here, at least since I started this year's riding in February - NCN cycle routes and coastal paths seem to be especially busy.


----------



## Smokin Joe (22 Apr 2018)

Must be just a local thing, then. There is a definite drop down here despite the nice weather.


----------



## derrick (22 Apr 2018)

Loads around here. All the fair weather cyclist seem to be coming out. Something to do with the sun.


----------



## Paulus (22 Apr 2018)

Lots around my way. Must of seen approaching 200 out on the road today.


----------



## night cycler (22 Apr 2018)

I suppose it is difficult to quantify the true number of cyclists that there are.

We are not registered in any way as far as I know. It is not like vehicles and the DVLA

The media will state there is a growing interest in cycling. I don't know how their figures are obtaimed. Bike sales?


----------



## mgs315 (22 Apr 2018)

I think I almost lost my voice saying hello to all those out last weekend so don’t think there’s much of a problem round here in the Surrey/Kent Hills. I’d put the number of cyclists going the opposite direction at way over three figures. Definitely enough to annoy impatient car drivers too.


----------



## Drago (22 Apr 2018)

Paulus said:


> Lots around my way. Must of seen approaching 200 out on the road today.



There was only 6 of them, but the way they wobble and weave about the place makes it seem a lot more.


----------



## subaqua (22 Apr 2018)

Based on CS E-W it’s still growing


----------



## NorthernDave (22 Apr 2018)

It has seemed quieter at the start of the year, but the last few weeks has since numbers something around normal - probably the atrocious weather has kept a few off the roads?

I don't think the appalling weather forecasts have helped. A couple of times I've binned off a planned ride to do "something else" on account of an apocalyptic weather prediction that simply hasn't happened.
We did a sportive a couple of weeks ago and most forecasts were for torrential rain all day - we actually had about 10 minutes of light showers in the end, but numbers on the day at that definitely appeared down on previous years despite the organisers claiming they'd sold as many entries as the year before.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (22 Apr 2018)

Drago said:


> There was only 6 of them, but the way they wobble and weave about the place makes it seem a lot more.



You see the challenge is, they all cycle six abreast. So blink and they are gone.

Plenty seen out on my ride today.


----------



## further (22 Apr 2018)

Plenty around Bath and the Mendips


----------



## MarkF (22 Apr 2018)

From my recent experience (yesterday) , they have all migrated to the canal towpath where they pedal like crazy on fat tyred MTB's whilst wearing helmets, hi-viz, armour and hydration packs, the latter absolutely necessary to get from Bradford to Leeds.


----------



## Elybazza61 (22 Apr 2018)

Loads out today of all types; roadies,mtb's,family groups and recumbents.


----------



## Dave 123 (22 Apr 2018)

Plenty out both days of the weekend round here.
Thursday night was lovely and I didn't see another cyclist, but that's very unusual.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Apr 2018)

Lots out and about in London. Maybe they've all come to visit the queen.


----------



## snorri (22 Apr 2018)

I sometimes see another cyclist when I'm out on the bike, two if I stay out long enough.


----------



## Levo-Lon (22 Apr 2018)

my son in law asked me if i wanted a 40 miler at 11,55 am , i was gardening, he ignored my texting for a ride at 7 am..so its a 50% drop in this house


----------



## bigjim (22 Apr 2018)

Brandane said:


> Haven't you heard? Golf is the new cycling!
> 
> Actually, I might have made that up. TBH, I haven't noticed much of a change locally. Perhaps because of the climate, there never really were that many cyclists in the first place. On my recent trip to Lands End (on a motorbike) I did notice just how many more cyclists there were on the roads in the less cold, wet, and windy parts of the country.


Plenty round here. There does seem to be a lot less motorbikes about though. Thinking of sellling mine this year.


----------



## Smokin Joe (22 Apr 2018)

bigjim said:


> Plenty round here. There does seem to be a lot less motorbikes about though. Thinking of sellling mine this year.


Motorcycling has died on it's backside in recent years. Seeing a bike on the roads is a fairly rare sight compared to a decade ago and countless dealerships have gone to the wall.


----------



## Will Spin (22 Apr 2018)

There seem to be more and more around here (Southdowns National Park area). 20 "flybys" on my strava this morning during a 20 mile ride.


----------



## Apollonius (22 Apr 2018)

Could it be that they are all wearing "high viz" (sic) and thus cannot be seen against the bright yellow colours of early spring?


----------



## StuAff (22 Apr 2018)

Did a century today, to Salisbury and back. Loads of riders out, everything from TT bikes and full Rapha kit to mums and dads with youngsters in tow, plus every kind of cyclist in between.


----------



## xzenonuk (22 Apr 2018)

seen loads on thursday, i stopped up the big hill from the miller and carter steakhouse near queensferry and about 10 or 12 must of passed me, hehe half of them asked if i was ok as well in the space of 10 minutes.

they must of felt sorry for the fat guy in trackies, t-shirt and high vis vest looking knackered, it was my first stop since princess street and i didn't want a rest before the big hill, would rather rest with it behind me lol


----------



## screenman (22 Apr 2018)

Loads around here, New clubs starting up and the old one's getting more members.


----------



## delb0y (22 Apr 2018)

100% drop in this house-hold recently. Decorating, gardening, back and forth to the tip, and much more of the same to come. What happened to the halcyon days of winter when there was nothing else to do but cycle?


----------



## PlanB (22 Apr 2018)

bigjim said:


> Plenty round here. There does seem to be a lot less motorbikes about though. Thinking of sellling mine this year.



My motorbike has been SORN since last September with no plans as yet to put it on the road.
Just no fun anymore .... bores the tits off me riding within the limits these days to be honest.
May just sell mine this year also?

Much rather get the push bike out these days and feel alive!

Getting back on topic;
I think the longer the layoff from cycling (many don't do bad weather) the harder that first ride is - I think we have all paced around the house muttering* "c'mon ya fat b@stad"* trying to get motivated after 6 weeks off the bike.


----------



## si_c (22 Apr 2018)

Loads this last week, the previous few weeks, definitely down on what I would expect for spring, but then the weather has been foul.


----------



## Slick (23 Apr 2018)

Much the same in my area, numbers have been pretty steady throughout the winter with an explosion of colours last Sunday morning when the sun came out.


----------



## Johnno260 (23 Apr 2018)

Plenty round here still, shame the obnoxious group still cycles out, one guy always passes comment I wear last years kit.....

Still he shuts his mouth when last years kit passes him on a climb still! mmwaahhh


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (23 Apr 2018)

They've all come to try out the hill outside of Hood Green where the Tour de Yorkshire is going. It's also a countryside back way into Barnsley frequented by adrenaline junkie one handed driving asswipes in SUVs.


----------



## rivers (23 Apr 2018)

100+ out on the club run Saturday, and we saw loads of other clubs and individuals out as well. My commute to work has been a lot busier as well.


----------



## swansonj (23 Apr 2018)

PlanB said:


> My motorbike has been SORN since last September with no plans as yet to put it on the road.
> Just no fun anymore .... bores the tits off me riding within the limits these days to be honest.
> May just sell mine this year also?
> 
> ...


Am I reading your post correctly - motorcycling was an activity attractive to you only when you were conducting it illegally?


----------



## Smokin Joe (23 Apr 2018)

swansonj said:


> Am I reading your post correctly - motorcycling was an activity attractive to you only when you were conducting it illegally?


Every biker enjoys a little bit of illegality. So much power, so little weight and a tremendous buzz from seeing the horizon approach at an incredible rate of knots.


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Apr 2018)

Seems pretty healthy in my part of the States, but we're not trend setters. Then again, I don't care much for the trends that have been set in the States in times recent. I, and my folks, all cycled before it was trendy, and we'll cycle long after. Well, just me, as I'm all that's left.


----------



## MrGrumpy (23 Apr 2018)

Defo more cycle commuters on my route into town these days. Weather has improved now, was only us hard core bams over winter


----------



## Pale Rider (23 Apr 2018)

The cycling boom never really happened in my part of the North East.

My observation is confirmed by my local bike shop.

At least they are still trading, the bike shop in Chester-le-Street in Country Durham shut recently.

The once popular Durham Big Rides were cancelled last year, partly due to declining interest.

From what I can gather, the local road clubs still do OK.


----------



## PaulSB (23 Apr 2018)

Smokin Joe said:


> Is it just in this part of the world, or has the increase in cycling we've seen over the past several years peaked and now started to drop? Since the backend of last year I've noticed that seeing a fellow rider, whether cycling myself or in the car is reverting back to a less that usual occurrence.
> 
> What's it like out in the world in general?


Our club saw quite a drop in the numbers attending club rides this winter, especially January and February, but now the weather is improving numbers are rapidly reaching expected levels


----------



## nickAKA (23 Apr 2018)

Much busier this past weekend around saddleworth & calderdale with fair weather cyclists, as you'd expect. Roads chocker with cars though too so the enjoyment was somewhat reduced. Quite a few cycle clubs out on group rides around blackstone edge & cragg vale which was nice, watching folk on their shiny new bikes struggling up the hills after a winter of doing no exercise is my new jam...


----------



## ColinJ (23 Apr 2018)

nickAKA said:


> Quite a few cycle clubs out on group rides around blackstone edge & cragg vale which was nice, watching folk on their shiny new bikes struggling up the hills after a winter of doing no exercise is my new jam...


A bunch of us will be riding up there on Saturday, though we will _not _be struggling!


----------



## Racing roadkill (23 Apr 2018)

A load of people I know, who started cycling after 2012 ( London Olympics and Wiggo effect ) have gone and sold their bikes, and now do fishing and stuff. It certainly seems that ( road riding particularly) is starting to revert to where it was pre 2008 - 2012, when I personally noticed a sharp increase in road riders. It’s not the case in London, where numbers still seem to be on the up.


----------



## PlanB (23 Apr 2018)

swansonj said:


> Am I reading your post correctly - motorcycling was an activity attractive to you only when you were conducting it illegally?



I am saying that whilst the power, torque, braking & handling of these machines has increased, the speed limits on the road have been lowered.
And not just lowered, but the 30mph limits pushed further into the countryside, followed by 40, 50, 40 and back to 30.

Around the turn of the century I had a ZX12 that would do 100mph in first gear. It just sort of crept up from my 3hp Honda SS50 in increments, with the next bike being better than the last. 

This is why many jumped from sports bikes to naked or big trail type machines just trying to hang on to their license ... me included!

On the motorcycle forum I frequent, many are getting their kicks on electric mountain bikes now (mostly un-restricted) as they can act with the arrogance of yer average mamil without fear of seeing what the postman delivers 5 working days later.


----------



## Brandane (23 Apr 2018)

PlanB said:


> And not just lowered, but the 30mph limits pushed further into the countryside, followed by 40, 50, 40 and back to 30.



What I particularly noticed on a recent motorbike ride through England and Wales (from the border to Lands End and back via Wales) is that a lot of roads which were previously National Speed Limit roads are now 50mph limits, or even 40... They seem to be EVERYWHERE, and for no apparent reason. The result is that you cannot make progress and it all gets very boring. I reverted to motorways for lengths of my trip where I had planned to use "A" roads. They too are boring but at least you are covering the distances you need to cover in a reasonable time. Thankfully this is not the case in Scotland - yet. No doubt when they look at the camera revenue road safety statistics, our lot will follow. I'm not advocating riding at stupid speeds, but an awful lot of the limits I saw were completely OTT.. In any case, it's only honest people who come close to obeying them. Those with cloned plates or who avoid points on their licences by other dishonest means will continue to do as they please.


----------



## kingrollo (23 Apr 2018)

night cycler said:


> Some years ago while discussing the topic, my friend commented on it .
> 
> "Some people buy a bike, get wet twice and go up one hill and afterwards the bike gets put in the shed, never seeing the light of day again".
> 
> There are many variants of the cyclist.



Thats why I buy a lot of used stuff !


----------



## nickAKA (23 Apr 2018)

ColinJ said:


> A bunch of us will be riding up there on Saturday, though we will _not _be struggling!



(cough) that terrain looks a bit rough for my soft backside, I'll be honest!

My weekend plan is to do an approx 50 miles (?) which will be Shaw, denshaw, Rishworth, Sowerby, mytholmroyd, hebden, tod, Littleborough, Milnrow, newhey & back to Shaw. Hoping for gentle breezes mainly...

(just checked, more like 35 miles... )


----------



## ColinJ (23 Apr 2018)

nickAKA said:


> (cough) that terrain looks a bit rough for my soft backside, I'll be honest!


It IS a wee bit lumpy but 95% of it is on-road ... 









nickAKA said:


> My weekend plan is to do an approx 50 miles (?) which will be Shaw, denshaw, Rishworth, Sowerby, mytholmroyd, hebden, tod, Littleborough, Milnrow, newhey & back to Shaw. Hoping for gentle breezes mainly...


There are a few too many main roads for me there! I do Littleborough-Tod a lot and also Tod-Mytholmroyd but like to get up on the hills away from the traffic where I can.


----------



## nickAKA (24 Apr 2018)

ColinJ said:


> It IS a wee bit lumpy but 95% of it is on-road ...
> 
> View attachment 405720
> 
> ...



I try to get out early on the weekend & miss the worst of the traffic, but I don't mind it too much once you get away from the towns. The road from the turnpike over to the causeway is probably more on your radar, that was a pleasant surprise last week.


----------



## Milzy (24 Apr 2018)

More then ever in Yorkshire. Also the TDF soon which is chuffin awesome!! People are still hooked from the Wiggo days.


----------



## gavgav (24 Apr 2018)

Judging by the number we saw on our ride, last Sunday, cycling is thriving in Shropshire.


----------



## screenman (25 Apr 2018)

nickAKA said:


> (cough) that terrain looks a bit rough for my soft backside, I'll be honest!
> 
> My weekend plan is to do an approx 50 miles (?) which will be Shaw, denshaw, Rishworth, Sowerby, mytholmroyd, hebden, tod, Littleborough, Milnrow, newhey & back to Shaw. Hoping for gentle breezes mainly...
> 
> (just checked, more like 35 miles... )



That is funny, one minute you are laughing at others who may not be as fit as you and the next you are the one being laughed at, brilliant.


----------



## screenman (25 Apr 2018)

gavgav said:


> Judging by the number we saw on our ride, last Sunday, cycling is thriving in Shropshire.



So it should, I love bringing the bike over there as it is far nicer than Lincolnshire.


----------



## nickAKA (25 Apr 2018)

screenman said:


> That is funny, one minute you are laughing at others who may not be as fit as you and the next you are the one being laughed at, brilliant.



The original intent was light-hearted, trust me. The abridged anecdote is I was expressing some love for a shiny new (and very expensive) TT bike out on the road. The wife observed that it was being pushed up a hill, rather than ridden. Mildly amusing, no?


----------



## screenman (25 Apr 2018)

nickAKA said:


> The original intent was light-hearted, trust me. The abridged anecdote is I was expressing some love for a shiny new (and very expensive) TT bike out on the road. The wife observed that it was being pushed up a hill, rather than ridden. Mildly amusing, no?



No at all, I just cannot get my head around the humour of that.


----------



## Welsh wheels (25 Apr 2018)

Smokin Joe said:


> Is it just in this part of the world, or has the increase in cycling we've seen over the past several years peaked and now started to drop? Since the backend of last year I've noticed that seeing a fellow rider, whether cycling myself or in the car is reverting back to a less that usual occurrence.
> 
> What's it like out in the world in general?


They've been hibernating, because you can't possibly ride your bike when it's raining or if the sun's not out


----------



## GuyBoden (25 Apr 2018)

Obviously, there are fewer cyclists in the Autumn and Winter, but a bit of dry weather and sun will bring the cyclists out. 
The more cyclists the better for us all.


----------



## Drago (25 Apr 2018)

Replace the roads with a giant roller and the place would be heaving with cyclists.


----------



## hopless500 (25 Apr 2018)

As the weather has improved the last week, cyclist numbers are very much on the up here.


----------



## screenman (25 Apr 2018)

The more I go out the more cyclist's I see, odd that.


----------



## gilespargiter (26 Apr 2018)

I think we will have to organise a cull round here, far to many cluttering up the hillsides with all that garish clothing. They have supplied me with enough inner tubes for the year now


----------



## Globalti (26 Apr 2018)

Where have all the cyclists gone? Why, they've taken their Strava thingies and gone abroad... have a look at the Strava World Heatmap and you'll understand.


----------



## Drago (26 Apr 2018)

That would mean signing up to Strava, which don't be happening in my lifetime.


----------



## KenDave (26 Apr 2018)

Drago said:


> That would mean signing up to Strava.........


No it wouldn't, anybody can see it.......
https://www.strava.com/heatmap#3.64/-7.14018/51.08962/hot/all


----------



## fatjel (26 Apr 2018)

I’ve seen three around here since I moved in February,
One of those was an electric 
Plenty down near the coast tho
Lots of mountain bikes on cars too


----------



## gilespargiter (26 Apr 2018)

fatjel said:


> I’ve seen three around here since I moved in February,
> One of those was an electric
> Plenty down near the coast tho
> Lots of mountain bikes on cars too



Yes their seems to be quite a thing about mtb's on cars.
I kid you not, but a couple of weeks back when I diverted up the Elan valley while out shopping for milk and stuff, I went up the valley and kept re-passing a BMW with mtb's on the roof. What the pair of them were doing was stopping at strategic places by the dams, taking the bikes off the roof posing in heroic places for photos and film clips then moving on. They were begining to get embarassed the third time I passed them. So they should.
I had a similar thing happen as I crested Pen y pass in N. Wales earlier in the winter - a mini bus with school signwriting discharged a person dressed in cycling clothes and a road bike, posed by the youth hostel in a couple of places close to the road loaded up and then drove off! What's that all about?????

Seems to be a thing that people think that if they carry bicycles as some sort of mascot on their vehicles then their petrol is somehow cleaner and close passes and bad driving are freindly and allowable or something. . . .

I mean to say they are not even going to keep me supplied with inner tubes if they dont get punctures!


----------



## fatjel (26 Apr 2018)

That’s interesting @gilespargiter . 
I live near the Brechfa trails and assumed they were going there.
Never seen anyone there tho


----------



## Ming the Merciless (26 Apr 2018)

gilespargiter said:


> Yes their seems to be quite a thing about mtb's on cars.
> I kid you not, but a couple of weeks back when I diverted up the Elan valley while out shopping for milk and stuff, I went up the valley and kept re-passing a BMW with mtb's on the roof. What the pair of them were doing was stopping at strategic places by the dams, taking the bikes off the roof posing in heroic places for photos and film clips then moving on. They were begining to get embarassed the third time I passed them. So they should.
> I had a similar thing happen as I crested Pen y pass in N. Wales earlier in the winter - a mini bus with school signwriting discharged a person dressed in cycling clothes and a road bike, posed by the youth hostel in a couple of places close to the road loaded up and then drove off! What's that all about?????
> 
> ...



Wow, just wow, I'm speechless!


----------



## Red17 (27 Apr 2018)

Its been really noticable that a lot of members of my club have been using Zwift and Trainerroad this winter rather than going out in the bad weather (me included), and bad weather club run numbers have been down. Still getting new members turning up most weekends, and numbers seem to be increasing overall though now Spring is here


----------



## Welsh wheels (28 Apr 2018)

Drago said:


> That would mean signing up to Strava, which don't be happening in my lifetime.


There is a bloke calling himself Drago who's high on all the leaderboards around here....


----------



## pjd57 (28 Apr 2018)

Canal path through Glasgow was busy today.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (28 Apr 2018)

majorca...


----------



## Milzy (28 Apr 2018)

There’s more than I’ve ever seen! The Wiggo days might be over but it’s still becoming more popular.


----------



## DRM (28 Apr 2018)

Red17 said:


> Its been really noticable that a lot of members of my club have been using Zwift and Trainerroad this winter rather than going out in the bad weather (me included), and bad weather club run numbers have been down. Still getting new members turning up most weekends, and numbers seem to be increasing overall though now Spring is here


I must admit I have used the turbo trainer through winter, it has really helped keep my fitness up this year & it's just stupid risking really bad weather, which seems to have been much colder this year, but now it's starting to get better, cyclists are starting to appear again.
I predict that on Thursday, Friday, Saturday & Sunday they'll be out in force around Yorkshire


----------



## screenman (28 Apr 2018)

I only saw two other cyclist whilst out for an hours blast tonight, mind you it was pouring down with rain the whole time, I would also add like me they were lycra clad.


----------



## Brandane (28 Apr 2018)

pjd57 said:


> Canal path through Glasgow was busy today.


Heading through to Edinburgh for Pedal on Parliament? 
I thought about it for 2 seconds then decided to avoid the crowds and headed for Girvan instead.


----------



## pjd57 (28 Apr 2018)

Brandane said:


> Heading through to Edinburgh for Pedal on Parliament?
> I thought about it for 2 seconds then decided to avoid the crowds and headed for Girvan instead.




I don't think they were heading to PoP , too late on , but it was good to see it busy.
I was down along the Kelvin as well. I'm going to avoid it at weekends over the summer too many dog owners causing chaos.


----------



## PlanB (29 Apr 2018)

gilespargiter said:


> I kid you not, but a couple of weeks back when I diverted up the Elan valley while out shopping for milk and stuff, I went up the valley and kept re-passing a BMW with mtb's on the roof. What the pair of them were doing was stopping at strategic places by the dams, taking the bikes off the roof posing in heroic places for photos and film clips then moving on.



I have seen car loads turn up at motorcycle racing events and change into their "biker" costumes with matching booties and helmet prior to circuit entry.


----------



## Drago (17 May 2018)

Welsh wheels said:


> There is a bloke calling himself Drago who's high on all the leaderboards around here....



It is not I. Its a doppelganger. Either that of the next Rocky film is being set in Wales.


----------



## Bollo (17 May 2018)

gilespargiter said:


> Yes their seems to be quite a thing about mtb's on cars.
> I kid you not, but a couple of weeks back when I diverted up the Elan valley while out shopping for milk and stuff, I went up the valley and kept re-passing a BMW with mtb's on the roof. What the pair of them were doing was stopping at strategic places by the dams, taking the bikes off the roof posing in heroic places for photos and film clips then moving on. They were begining to get embarassed the third time I passed them. So they should.
> I had a similar thing happen as I crested Pen y pass in N. Wales earlier in the winter - a mini bus with school signwriting discharged a person dressed in cycling clothes and a road bike, posed by the youth hostel in a couple of places close to the road loaded up and then drove off! What's that all about?????
> 
> ...


Similar story, but an acquaintance of mine once told me a tale about the time he was riding up Ventoux. While he was stopped at the Tom Simpson memorial, a car pulls up with Belgian plates and a top end road bike on the roof. Out gets a very stout man wearing a Belgium national champion’s jersey. He dismounts the bike and raises it above his head in full victory pose in front of the monument while his wife takes some pictures. The bike goes back on the car, the cheeky Fleming climbs in and they drive down the mountain. What balls! What chutzpah! Chapeaux.


----------

